# Carlsbad Seapointe Resort vs Carlsbad Inn Beach Resort



## tahoeJoe (Apr 17, 2014)

I am considering booking one of these properties for a week long summer stay. I have done research on both  TUG and Trip Advisor they both get good reviews but there does not appear to be a clear choice. Has anybody stayed, or toured, both resorts and have any thoughts on which one is better for a couple with no kids? I know the 1 bedroom units are small at the Carlsbad Inn Beach but are they any bigger at Seapointe? The web-site for Seapointe looks more professional but does that make a difference?

Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## presley (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been to both and I own at Seapointe.  I'll be happy to answer as many questions as you come up with while deciding.  Both of them charge a daily resort fee - mandatory.  I think both provide enough daily amenities to cover that cost.  The charges fluctuate and I don't know what the current fees are,but Carlsbad Inn charges tax on the daily resort fee and Seapointe does not.

Carlsbad Inn:  Walk to many places to eat shop, etc.  Train noise is moderate.  Walk to the beach (stairs).  Day trips and activities available for extra fees and a really good activities staff.  Very small pool.  Rooms booked via exchange tend to be dark, as they are half underground.

Carlsbad Seapointe Resort:  Nowhere to eat or shop in immediate area.  Everything within close drive, but a real bummer when you want something to eat late night if you haven't been to the store.  They do have a few vending machines.  Train noise can be very loud at times.  Walk to the beach (across the highway).  Not as nice of a beach as Carlsbad Inn.  Lots of activities all week,some free, some paid.  Excellent activities staff.  Adults only pool are which is also a nice spot to watch sunset.  
One bedrooms come in 3 sizes.  Some will be similar to CI, others will be larger.  Virtually every room on floors 2 and 3 have ocean view.  

I prefer Seapointe for the great ocean views from all over the resort.  I like the staff and the rooms and the activities and pretty much everything.

If I were visiting from afar, I might choose Carlsbad Inn for the convenience of walking to so many things.  Lots of really good restaurants and a nice paved cliff to walk to and admire the ocean.  You can really enjoy staying here without a car.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 17, 2014)

I own at both.

Couple with no kids, I'd take Carlsbad Inn. 

Presley did a great job describing both.

You didn't mention your age or what kind of vacation you desire.

Seapointe is quiet.

Carlsbad Inn is happening.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 17, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> I own at both.
> 
> Couple with no kids, I'd take Carlsbad Inn.
> 
> ...


I haven't been to Seapointe but I agree with the above statement here.  Also,  the beach is right there plus you can walk to other places too.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 17, 2014)

I've stayed at both and enjoyed each one. I agree with the other reviews above, and I'd probably pick Carlsbad Inn just because of being within walking distance of many things.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 17, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> You didn't mention your age or what kind of vacation you desire.
> .



We are both 40-something and are looking for a "romantic" couples type vacation. The concept of an "Adults Only" pool really appeals to my wife. Does Carlsbad Inn have an "Adults Only" pool? 

Also, It sounds like all the 1-bedrooms at CI are small, whereas there is the possibility of getting a larger 1 bedroom at Seapointe. Correct?


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 17, 2014)

tahoeJoe said:


> We are both 40-something and are looking for a "romantic" couples type vacation. The concept of an "Adults Only" pool really appeals to my wife. Does Carlsbad Inn have an "Adults Only" pool?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, It sounds like all the 1-bedrooms at CI are small, whereas there is the possibility of getting a larger 1 bedroom at Seapointe. Correct?




No, Carlsbad Inn has one pool for everyone. It's small but warm. No separate adults-only pool. 

As a mom with a young child, I would not choose Seapointe... so if you're looking for a resort without many children maybe Seapointe makes sense. The reason I would not stay at Seapointe is because it's too far/too dangerous to walk from there to the beach and nothing else is nearby to walk to. I love how convenient Carlsbad Inn is. You can walk all over Carlsbad downtown, to the beach, to the train for a ride to the ball games, etc. We drive a lot on vacations but we like one or two days at/near the resort to just hang out (at beach, on bikes, etc )

The room sizes for 1 bedrooms at Carlsbad Inn vary from 554 to 690 square feet. Seapointe's 1 bedroom range from 576 to 785 square feet. Seapointe is newer. Carlsbad Inn is recently renovated. 

You can use google street view to look at either location to get a sense of the views and proximity to nearby attractions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbeque (Apr 17, 2014)

Carlsbad Inn does have a hot tub for adults only.
The pool in the summer is full of children and families. 

We had a trade to Carlsbad Inn quite a few years ago  our family fell in love with it.  My wife said to trade back in with RCI with the 1 in 4 year rule I could not. 
SO I put a wanted to buy ad here on TUG for a couple of weeks that would work for us and we were able to purchase one.  We love going back.   It is nice to be able to walk to a nice dinner have a couple of glasses of wine and walk back.   It is also nice to sit out on the grassy area and have a drink relax and view the ocean. 
I have offered my wife to stay at Seapointe but because of the superior location of Carlsbad Inn she has told me no.   They have done some remodeling at Carlsbad Inn the last few years and it has really turned out nice.  The employees there are great and do every thing in their ability to help you have a nice vacation.   (I have a cousin that owns at the Seapoint and loves it )  so to each their own 
Side note :  our favorite restaurant anywhere is Fish House Vera Cruz  a short walk from the Carlsbad Inn.


----------



## presley (Apr 17, 2014)

tahoeJoe said:


> We are both 40-something and are looking for a "romantic" couples type vacation. The concept of an "Adults Only" pool really appeals to my wife. Does Carlsbad Inn have an "Adults Only" pool?
> 
> Also, It sounds like all the 1-bedrooms at CI are small, whereas there is the possibility of getting a larger 1 bedroom at Seapointe. Correct?



If you are hoping for a larger room, Seapointe will be a good choice.  They also have fireplaces.  I don't know if they are in every room, but I've never been in a room without one.  

I'd say either would be good for a romantic couples vacation.  There are actually a lot of children at Seapointe during the summer, but they have a large enough adults only pool area and adult type activities that you can have a pretty good time.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 17, 2014)

tahoeJoe said:


> We are both 40-something and are looking for a "romantic" couples type vacation. The concept of an "Adults Only" pool really appeals to my wife. Does Carlsbad Inn have an "Adults Only" pool?
> 
> Also, It sounds like all the 1-bedrooms at CI are small, whereas there is the possibility of getting a larger 1 bedroom at Seapointe. Correct?



The pool at Carlsbad Inn is very small but the Pacific Ocean is large and far more romantic. 

The sunset view from the Seapointe pool is spectacular and romantic. 

Carlsbad Inn is walking distance to great wine shops and places to eat. 

I just turned 50 and celebrated at the Carlsbad Inn. I live in Carlsbad and own at both places. With kids, I would say Seapointe. 

Get a good bottle of wine and some food to go from Jay's Gourmet and sit on the lawn at Carlsbad Inn.


----------



## davidvel (Apr 17, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> I love how convenient Carlsbad Inn is. You can walk all over Carlsbad downtown, to the beach, to the train for a ride to the ball games, etc.


Note that the Poinsettia Coaster (our commuter train) is right behind Seapointe. Just a 5 minute ride up to Carlsbad village (where Carlsbad Inn is), and all the shopping and restaurants are.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 18, 2014)

davidvel said:


> Note that the Poinsettia Coaster (our commuter train) is right behind Seapointe. Just a 5 minute ride up to Carlsbad village (where Carlsbad Inn is), and all the shopping and restaurants are.




Good to know if we ever stay there. How much is it and can you take bikes on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen G (Apr 18, 2014)

davidvel said:


> Note that the Poinsettia Coaster (our commuter train) is right behind Seapointe. Just a 5 minute ride up to Carlsbad village (where Carlsbad Inn is), and all the shopping and restaurants are.



I wish I had known that we could have walked to the Poinsettia Coaster station from the resort. We drove over there and parked our car when we took the Coaster to San Diego.  

Now that I've looked at it on the satellite view with Google maps I see a paved sidewalk that we could have used.  Great information, davidvel!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 18, 2014)

For CI, what activities / ameneties do you get for the daily fee?  just wondering.


----------



## presley (Apr 18, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> For CI, what activities / ameneties do you get for the daily fee?  just wondering.



Intro continental breakfast the first day.  They tell you everything that they offer for the week.  Not a hot breakfast.
Wifi
Midweek miniclean
Check out everything you need for a day at the beach.

Not sure what else.  Those are the things I noticed when I stayed there.  They had a wine tasting and a casino night, but I paid extra for those. Very nominal charges.


----------



## davidvel (Apr 18, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Good to know if we ever stay there. How much is it and can you take bikes on it?



Yes, bikes allowed. 

Fares depend on the number of zones: $4 up to Carlsbad-$5.50 downtown. They have Sr. fares and under 6 are free. $12 to ride trolley, coaster and bus for the day.  http://www.gonctd.com/coaster-fares-and-passes

Great service that's on-time (unless something out of their control), so get there at least 10 min early to buy tix, or online: http://www.gonctd.com/eticket 




Karen G said:


> I wish I had known that we could have walked to the Poinsettia Coaster station from the resort. We drove over there and parked our car when we took the Coaster to San Diego.
> 
> Now that I've looked at it on the satellite view with Google maps I see a paved sidewalk that we could have used.  Great information, davidvel!


Yes, you take the path on the South end of Franciscan. Parking at the station can be a :ignore:.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 18, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> For CI, what activities / ameneties do you get for the daily fee?  just wondering.



They also have bikes you can use. 

They put a cabana down on the beach during the summer and you can get chairs and towels without carrying them down the bluffs.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 18, 2014)

davidvel said:


> Note that the Poinsettia Coaster (our commuter train) is right behind Seapointe. Just a 5 minute ride up to Carlsbad village (where Carlsbad Inn is), and all the shopping and restaurants are.



I think that you can also take it up to Oceanside, where they have the pier and Ruby's restaurant at the end.  In fact, you could switch trains in Oceanside to the "San Diegan" and take it to San Juan Capistrano, Anaheim or LA.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 18, 2014)

Carlsbad Inn amenities:
Small playground on site
Jogging stroller you can borrow/rent
Pool and hot tub
Fitness room
Sometimes live music on the green
On site restaurant
Beach chairs, towels, sand toys to borrow 
Bikes to borrow
Wifi

Some units (few) have fireplaces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 18, 2014)

davidvel said:


> Yes, bikes allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh I know about the Coaster. I was thinking you were talking about something else just for getting around Carlsbad. We took the Coaster to a Padres game once. Very convenient. And fun for those of us who don't get to ride trains very often.

Ok so Poinsettia is the name of the train station that's near the Seapointe. Got it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 18, 2014)

tahoeJoe said:


> We are both 40-something and are looking for a "romantic" couples type vacation...



Carlsbad Inn is the winner


----------



## Amy (Apr 19, 2014)

tahoeJoe said:


> We are both 40-something and are looking for a "romantic" couples type vacation. The concept of an "Adults Only" pool really appeals to my wife. Does Carlsbad Inn have an "Adults Only" pool?
> 
> Also, It sounds like all the 1-bedrooms at CI are small, whereas there is the possibility of getting a larger 1 bedroom at Seapointe. Correct?



I own at Seapointe but have stayed at both.  Others have made good points about the "lots of things in walking distance" CI vs. the "more isolated, need a car to go places" Seapointe.  If hanging out by the pool is important, then Seapointe would be my choice.  The main Seapointe pool, while not large, is nicer in design/feel, so more romantic and you can see the ocean.  The CI pool is a normal rectangular pool in a small gated area that looks like something you'd find in a standard Travelodge/Best Western/etc. hotel; and I seem to recall the ocean view is far more obstructed/distant.  And the lack of an adults pool means the small CI pool (and hot tub) is packed with kids at all times.  

The 1-bedrooms we've had at CI didn't seem that small, and we had 2 adults + 2 kids.  So I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## Barbeque (Apr 19, 2014)

Amy said:


> I own at Seapointe but have stayed at both.  Others have made good points about the "lots of things in walking distance" CI vs. the "more isolated, need a car to go places" Seapointe.  If hanging out by the pool is important, then Seapointe would be my choice.  The main Seapointe pool, while not large, is nicer in design/feel, so more romantic and you can see the ocean.  The CI pool is a normal rectangular pool in a small gated area that looks like something you'd find in a standard Travelodge/Best Western/etc. hotel; and I seem to recall the ocean view is far more obstructed/distant.  And the lack of an adults pool means the small CI pool (and hot tub) is packed with kids at all times.
> 
> The 1-bedrooms we've had at CI didn't seem that small, and we had 2 adults + 2 kids.  So I wouldn't worry about that.



In the past couple of years they have remodeled at the Carlsbad Inn including the western fence line.  It has a much better view than previously.  They have also added some fire pits and a fountain.  SO I don't know if Amy saw it after the remodel go to the resort website and look.   The pool is dominated by children in the summer but there is a separate adult hot tub (NO Kids) that is close to the western fence.  I have seen some adults swimming in the morning fairly early for exercise prior to the arrival of children.   (Yes I do agree the pool is the weakest link of this resort.  When we go to Mexico we go to resorts with massive pools and swim up bars)  Due to the way the resort is constructed with the underground parking enlarging the pool is really not a possibility.  The beach is wonderful and we love to spend time there and go for walks.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 21, 2014)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Carlsbad Inn is the winner



Both resorts sound very nice, but CI sounds like it has a slight edge over Seapointe,  so CI it is!    Winner,  winner,  chicken dinner.  

Thank you everyone for your input and advice.


----------

